# HP brings back Windows 7 'by popular demand'



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Now THAT tells a person just how BAD windows 8 is and well or in this case how many people Do NOT want 8. Period~!



> Windows 8 includes many improvements to 7, but the new Start menu and "Modern" user interface have been divisive to say the least. Although these changes are more or less optional (it's not difficult to replace or revert many of the controversial UI elements), they are also new and unfamiliar to many and evidently HP's customers would rather just go with what they know.
> 
> The older operating system also saves $150 off the order â meaning that even people who might have been fine with Windows 8 before may now wonder whether it's worth paying extra for.
> *
> Other companies, such as Acer and Dell, also offer Windows 7*, but do not advertise it nearly so prominently to consumers.


http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/hp-brings-back-windows-7-popular-demand-2D11961317


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I bought too soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sooooo....are they going to trade me out Windows 7 for this nightmarish train wreck that is Windows 8.....or do they expect me to purchase it?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

TxMex said:


> Sooooo....are they going to trade me out Windows 7 for this nightmarish train wreck that is Windows 8.....or do they expect me to purchase it?


If you purchased an HP, why don't you inquire. Mine is an ASUS, purchased just last week before this announcement. But Class Shell solved most of my issues.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I was using xp up until a year ago, and really did not like it upon first use, UAC is a pain in the rear, as well as all the other nanny safe guards. It was also nightmarishly slow on my machine and took a lot of tweaking to get it working well.

I have now taken control of my system, this is my box after all! 

But if you want win 7 pick your flavor, all legal trial versions, 30 days grace period.
you can reset that if you like, I will tell you to try google for the answer and its more then 120 days...

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/th...t-links-Multiple-Languages-X86-amp-X64/page60


----------

